# share expences on my boat or yours



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I live in Missouri City Tx and have a 20' single engine center console and can get away most weekdays but thursdays are best. Looking to fish bring your own equip, no smoking on the boat please. :an5:


----------

